# Quick question - guided setup/full reset before selling



## mappy24 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi,

Unforutunately, it's come to the stage where I no longer need my beloved Tivo.

I have upgraded the HDD, installed a cachecard, changed the daily call to network, added TivoWebPlus/endpad/channel logos and possibly a few other things over the years.

I want to factory reset the box before selling so the person that gets the box can plug it in and run through the guided setup. Is it safe to do this? Will the cachecard drivers and all the hacks survive the reset and guided setup?

Cheers
Ian


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I was going to say an emphatic "yes", but I think I'd prefer to qualify it with an "it _should_ do" instead 

So, use the "Clear & Delete Everything" and just pull the plug when it gets to the Guided Setup.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Clear & Delete everything leaves hacks untouched.

I'd gently remind you that boxes cannot be sold with EndPad installed without my permission.


----------



## mappy24 (Jan 19, 2007)

TCM2007 said:


> I'd gently remind you that boxes cannot be sold with EndPad installed without my permission.


Can I have your permission, or removal instructions? 

Thanks for the replies, i'll have a play with the clear and delete everything without fear of breaking all the stuff i've added.


----------



## wonderboy (May 27, 2003)

one thing to be sure to do is give whoever buys it the IP address that the Tivo is using, because if you sell it without resetting it to use dial-up it will not be able to complete guided setup.

(In fact you should probably set it to do dial-up again unless a techie is buying it anyway or you will get many support phonecalls...) :up:


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Agreed - set it to dial up and if you're kind configure it to use their network before you ship it for minimal support hassle. That way they can do the GS even if they can't get the networking set up immediately. If they're network savvy then they can flip it back to network call themselves once it's on their LAN.


----------



## liviaj (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi all, I wish I'd bought my Tivo from mappy 24. My seller hasn't done a reset and now I'm stuck. I bought a Thomson 250GB Series 1 TiVo, with lifetime subs and Airnet wifi card installed. I'm not a tecky and the seller failed to tell me that I'd have to open the box take out the card and reset it for my IP, before the system will work. 
At the moment it won't work as dial up or wifi. Can anyone guide me through what i'm going to need to do, step by step? This is going to be like doing brain surgery for me! thanks in advance. Best Livia


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Did your seller tell you the existing details? ip address and SSID ?

It's probably easier to alter your router settings to match...


----------



## liviaj (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi mikerr, no my seller didn't tell me that I'd need to do anything! or give me an ip address. I'd rather not if I can help it alter my router settings, just because everything is working fine, but how hard is what I've got to do to the TiVo? I'm not useless, I just need good instructions. Have you done this before? Did it work? Best Livia.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

You should call/email/whatever the seller and ask them to give you the details. They should be able to remember the IP, etc.

The only other way to do it is to pull the drive, put it in a PC and reset it that way.


----------



## liviaj (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for this - I'll get in touch with my seller and get the IP address. Is there anything else that they need to give me? Also will I be able to change the settings eventually to my IP address?

Maybe I should just send it back, which is a shame because I really wanted to use TiVo.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

FYI if you take out the network card from the tivo,
then it will revert back to using dialup, even if network drivers are installed.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

liviaj said:


> Is there anything else that they need to give me? Also will I be able to change the settings eventually to my IP address?


Erm.. IP address, Default Gateway and any other settings.



liviaj said:


> Maybe I should just send it back, which is a shame because I really wanted to use TiVo.


Noooooooo!  It can be fixed!


----------



## mappy24 (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, and thanks to TCM2007 for the permission to sell with endpad installed.

I've done a full reset this morning and currently running through guided setup again, I see that it's happily using the network interface to do it's initial call - very cool.

Naturally, after I sell, i'll configure the IP address etc or set it use the dial up connection as require by the buyer.

I've had a quick look on ebay and my box looks like it will be best specified one on there , it's been upgraded to 250gb (the old drives will be supplied), it has a lifetime sub and a cachecard with 512mb fitted. Any suggestions for a reasonable reserve price? What do these things normally go for?

Thanks
Ian


----------



## TivoTown (Mar 21, 2003)

Off topic I'm afraid, but is your username a nod to the 1980's arcade game Mappy ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mappy

I used to spend all my pocket money on that !

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## mappy24 (Jan 19, 2007)

TivoTown said:


> Off topic I'm afraid, but is your username a nod to the 1980's arcade game Mappy ?


Yup 

Now can anyone suggest a suitable reserve, or just make me an offer


----------



## Nero2 (Aug 22, 2005)

mappy24 said:


> or just make me an offer


£200???

(Is this allowed on here?)


----------

